# Third party ring for Lee Filter Foundation kit



## xps (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got some new filters for my Filter kit. As the Original Lee filter ring adaptors are very expensive (just an ring made out of aluminium; Costs here 70€), I am looking for an third party manufacturer.
Do you know some? There are some from Formatt, or Haida. Will they work? Are there some for wide angle lenses?
I own an 77mm and 67mm Adaptor ring, but need an 58mm, 82mm and 86mm Adaptor.

Thanks


----------



## brad-man (Mar 30, 2016)

I have bought several adapters from this guy and they were as good as my OEMs from Lee:


http://www.ebay.com/sch/the.filter.dude/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## cdang (Mar 30, 2016)

brad-man said:


> I have bought several adapters from this guy and they were as good as my OEMs from Lee:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/the.filter.dude/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



Wow thanks. Must be fate, just picked up a 16-35 and need a new 77mm adaptor.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for that tip.
Yes LEE gear is ridiculously expensive.
I don't mind as much paying for the filters but the holder and rings are nothing special.

What I'd love is ring that screws into a UV filter but does not get stuck.
I'm lazy about taking off the UV Filter.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry, if I am wrong with this as I am not into the "Lee" system. 

But if you are looking for a high quality "step-up ring" maybe take a look at these:
http://breakthrough.photography/product/step-up-ring/

If recently tried their CPL and ND filters and though I have no final opinion on the optical quality I can say that the mechanical built is like a tank or call it "Zeiss"-like.

If you do not look for step-up rings please skip my post.


----------



## xps (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you very very much!
I will order the Filter Dude adaptors.
Thank you Maximilian! But your link is not working, as the page is offline.

I am just a bit angry about Canon. Now there is an cashback on the 600mm. I asked a few weeks ago Canon Support, as I got an rumor, from a friend, and the support told me, that there will be _definitively NO_ cashback on one of the big primes in 2016


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 31, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> http://breakthrough.photography/product/step-up-ring/





xps said:


> Thank you Maximilian! But your link is not working, as the page is offline.


Link seems to be working again.


----------



## xps (Mar 31, 2016)

thanks. Yes, it works again


----------



## neurorx (May 2, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> If recently tried their CPL and ND filters and though I have no final opinion on the optical quality I can say that the mechanical built is like a tank or call it "Zeiss"-like.



How do you like Breakthrough filters? I am looking into getting the x4 and a CPL. Are they stackable? Do you use them in combination of any filter system? Thank you


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2016)

Another +1 for Filter dude.
Very good and inexpensive stuff.


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2016)

neurorx said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > If recently tried their CPL and ND filters and though I have no final opinion on the optical quality I can say that the mechanical built is like a tank or call it "Zeiss"-like.
> ...


Mechanical built is really solid. Optical performance I have nothing to complain about. But I didn't do any big comparisons.
Stackable? Yes, they have a front filter thread. But I wouldn't recommend it when you go UWA beyond 24 mm. 
with my 17-40 I realized vignetting with two filters at the wide end. 
Because of this experience I try to use filters "standalone". There also was a interesting post here about Zeiss talking about coatings and optical surfaces. Since I saw the pictures I can understand that a lot people say stacking filters is not so good.
Hope this helps.


----------

